# My tiny paph collection



## Pandelis (Jan 19, 2010)

Paphiopedilum charlsworthii bloomed last October
Paphiopedilum liemianum bloomed last September
Paphiopedilum King Arthur bloomed last November


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 19, 2010)

:drool::drool:Nice job Pandelis! :clap::clap: King Arthur is a nice specimen & I :smitten: your charlie!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

Not yet addicted.


----------



## Pandelis (Jan 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Not yet addicted.



I feel it. It's coming :rollhappy:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, it's only a matter of time, though probably not a lot. Love Charlie :drool::smitten:.

Susan


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 19, 2010)

I am desperately trying to avoid a new addiction  because I'm already addicted to Neos.
So far, no Slippers :rollhappy:
Ya'll aren't making this easy... oke:
:sob:


----------



## etex (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks great! Lovely blooms!! The King Arthur is a nice specimen plant!! Good growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely blooms.



Lanmark said:


> I am desperately trying to avoid a new addiction  because I'm already addicted to Neos.
> So far, no Slippers :rollhappy:
> Ya'll aren't making this easy... oke:
> :sob:



You know what happened to me after I joined this forum, Mark!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice threesome!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice and a good start for a collection.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice trio!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 20, 2010)

Exceptional all threee of them Pandeli!!! Although the lienianum is more impressive to my eyes...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> You know what happened to me after I joined this forum, Mark!


Although I assumed you had a lot of slippers to start I wonder if it's the same as for me. Slipper collection grows 600%!!!


----------



## Pandelis (Jan 20, 2010)

Many thanks for all your coments.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice selection. It is more important to grow them well than buy more!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Although I assumed you had a lot of slippers to start I wonder if it's the same as for me. Slipper collection grows 600%!!!



Not so many, Eric. Maybe a dozen Phrags and a dozen and a half Paphs. Now I have 106 Phrags and 175 Paphs. Addicted.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2010)

:rollhappy:
See Pandelis, no worries!


----------



## etex (Jan 21, 2010)

We're all addicted!!


----------



## Pandelis (Jan 21, 2010)

Space ..... space ....... I need space :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 21, 2010)

Me too .

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

forget space I need more orchids!


----------

